# Digestive System- How often?



## Waffles (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi! I'm sure this is here somewhere but I can't seem to find it. I'm in the right section right? poop= health? anyways- I know from reviewing the forum that baby hedgie's are poop machines but that this relatively regulates itself into adulthood. I also understand that they typically have to relieve themselves shortly after waking up. I was curious to know how long it takes for a meal to pass through a hedgehog (not taking into account wheel-running which from what i understand, seems to loosen things up a bit)? For instance, ferrets have a very short digestive system and need a ton of protein too- and they have to go every 2.5-3 hours. 

I'm not trying to compare the similarities between these two animals (hogs and ferrets), just using it as an example. I'm sure for the most part it's dependent on the hedgehog, I was just wondering it there is an average amount of time it takes for food to pass through their bodies when they eat high quality food dabbled with treats of their choice.

Thanks in advance for any insight!


----------



## Waffles (Dec 26, 2011)

52 views and no one has any idea how often their hedgehog has to relieve themselves? Anybody?

Essentially i want to know so that i can know about how often to take her back to her cage to do her business when playing with her to avoid accidents (if possible).


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I have no idea how long it takes for food to go through them. Since most people free-feed their hedgehogs, it would be hard to time it exactly; and that's not even taking into consideration the variation caused by activity level, food type, etc.

When you have your hedgehog out of the cage to play with you/snuggle, occasional 'accidents' are unavoidable. The best idea would be to just have some paper towels/tissues on hand, and probably also sanitary wipes (or just wash your hands afterward). Giving them a few minutes after they wake up to do their business in the cage helps too, because they tend to go shortly after waking up. That definitely doesn't guarantee that they won't do it again a little while later - especially with poop (and especially with babies) it tends to be small amounts that come fairly frequently, since they'll be nibbling a little at a time whenever they feel like it, not a lot in one sitting. 

When handling a hedgehog, poop and pee are inevitable. They can't be trained to the same extent that a cat or dog can be trained. They can figure out to do most of it in a certain area (some moreso than others), but they can't really be trained to /not/ do it in other areas. If they have to go while in a person's lap or hands, they're not going to hold it in until later - so it's really only an 'accident' from our perspective, not theirs, haha. Every hedgehog is different, so you may start to figure out some sort of 'pattern' to your hedgehog's bowel movements - but even that might not be very consistent from one day to the next.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

as babies they seem to go a lot more often, my baby is still having accidents at random times, but my adult has basically stopped having accidents. There's not really any way to time it, if my cats get too close they may have accidents or if something scares them....I don't think they're on schedules like ferrets are...


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

My hedgie who is just over 1 y/o does not come out and do business during the day...at all normally. It's rare for her to come out to even have a drink during the day. Only a couple times has she even pooped/whizzed during bonding time. HOWEVER lol...if I take her out early for a bath she has 2 or 3 poops I figure to spite me lol. 

She normally has a poop or 2 at night near her wheel on paper towel. Hard to tell if it's one poop or 2 lol you know how they never seem to be done while they go?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Most veterinary literature I've read states they have a 12-16 hr gut transit time.


----------



## Waffles (Dec 26, 2011)

You guys are amazing! Thanks so much for all your help!


----------

